# Quincy got a new haircut



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Love his new do! And the collar looks stunning on him!


----------



## Brittany May (Feb 9, 2012)

I love his gait! He looks so happy and bouncy when he walks!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is the happiest dog I have ever known.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I love his new 'do. He is so black. Look at those long front legs.  He's such a gem!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Quincy just makes me happy and he is so beautiful!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Look at those EARS!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Quincy is just irresistible!:love2: He is a stunning joy of a boy with ears to die for! He looks exceptionally dapper in his new 'do, it really does him justice.:smile:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you all!! It was never my intention to have him in a Bikini clip, but when you clip down a Continental, you really do not have a lot of choice. So, when it started getting cool out, I just kept doing FFT until we got to this point. I want his legs much fuller, but am really happy with how this suits him. And I love his new collar on him too. So elegant!


----------



## Freckles (Jan 18, 2012)

Holy calzone, those ears are stunning! What a pretty pooch, and the collar is oh-so-dapper on him!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you so much! His ears are magnificent! We are banding them behind his head when he eats. But at night if we eat popcorn, he looks like he has Christmas ornaments hanging from them!!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Wow! Love the ears! What a handsome boy!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I love Quincy's new look! He looks great and those ears!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_His coat looks like plush velvet! He looks like he is a lot of fun to live with with all that exuberance and happy attitude!

I love his collar by Carol's Dogs In Style!! And, he's so sassy strutting around in it. But, I am prejudiced there; Billy has the same one. Don't you just love those kindness collars? I have two right now ; one being the same purple one you have and a lavender one for Song. I just ordered a really nice red one as a buckle collar from her for Billy. _


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is an absolute joy and delight to live with. Every day is fun and pleasant. I smile every time I look at him, and every time I smile, his tail goes thump, thump, thump on the floor. What a blessing!

Oh yes! The collar is just gorgeous, and so well made. I'll bet the lavender looks spectacular on your girl! I want to get Holly a pretty burnt orange one and Quincy one in vibrant red. Are they ok on show coats, because if so, we should get one for Cayenne and the new baby when she arrives.


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

*Quincy looks great!*



ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Quincy got a new hairdo as well as a stunning new kindness collar from Dogs In Style. I am growing out his legs now so he has a fully legged version of this. And I have a few tweaks to do on his topknot, but the light was getting bad by the time we finished. Today we re going to train for his CGN, so I wanted him to look sharp!


Well I saw Quincy in person today and I must say he does look sharp! I love his look. Now Cherie looked extemely sharp today too. I think she has great colour sense.

I wish I could get it all together like Cherie has - ya know all three dogs groomed and freshly clipped while I am dressed in nice clothes with my hair freshly washed and the house is clean at the same time. Oh well, maybe next time!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Those ears! That tail! WOW!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Rayah-QualitySPs said:


> Well I saw Quincy in person today and I must say he does look sharp! I love his look. Now Cherie looked extemely sharp today too. I think she has great colour sense.
> 
> I wish I could get it all together like Cherie has - ya know all three dogs groomed and freshly clipped while I am dressed in nice clothes with my hair freshly washed and the house is clean at the same time. Oh well, maybe next time!


LOL! You are funny! You have arrived at my house at 2 pm and I have still been in my nightgown...You had clothes on...so who has it all together?! I enjoyed the visit, the tea, the pizza and your dogs. It was quite hilarious to see Quincy being the molested rather than the molestee!

I do like this haircut much better on my boy. What did you think?


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I do like this haircut much better on my boy. What did you think?


I think Quincy looks lovely. I think because he is such a well put together dog - very correct in his conformation - he will always look good in any trim. I absolutely loved how his topknot was so well scissored. You do a great job presenting your poodles!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you very much! I wish the people who delight in putting him down could get their hands on him and then they'd know he is correct, just moderate. I have found his topknot needs a wee bit of tweaking, but thank you for your kind words.


----------

